# If you're in Portland, come see my photo in the Screaming Sky Gallery



## DanOstergren (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a photo going up tonight in a group show in Portland, at the Screaming Sky gallery on Alberta in Portland OR. If you're in the area, you should go check it out. It will be up until Presidents Day.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 10, 2017)

I think you should grace, those of us who are not in Portland, by posting what we are missing.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 10, 2017)

Good for you, congrats!  I hope it goes well for you.  I agree with Gary would love to see it posted here.  I'm a fan of your work.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice to hear, hope you have a good opening tonight. 

I'll pass the info on to my brother, he is going to be down there for a couple days next week.


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 10, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I think you should grace, those of us who are not in Portland, by posting what we are missing.



I agree. Plus Portland is 212th on my bucket list.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2017)

Congrats Dan, although I do have concerns about the location of the showing......


----------

